# Hi From Australia



## rosie652 (May 22, 2013)

Hi,thinking of going to Tiblisi Georgia for Surrogacy later this year but its hard to Find any Aussies who have gone via Georgia,in fact it seems hard to find anyone who has gone through there.hope to hear from someone who has!


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Hiya! I haven't been through there but just wanted to say hi anyway. I'm also an Aussie and was about to start surrogacy in the UK in Feb. I'm from Perth, whereabouts are you from?


----------



## rosie652 (May 22, 2013)

Hi,im from QLD, id love to know more about UK surrogacy.x


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Lol! Where do I start?! Depends what you want to know really. It's quite informal here, as the law hasn't really caught up with the times,  which can be both a good and a bad thing. It involves a LOT of trust as there is really no law to govern the arrangements, but that can mean your relationship with your surro can evolve into more than a transaction if you want it to.  My suro and I have become extremely close, I love her to bits, and that's after we initially agreed to have quite little in the way of contact. We just got on so well and really understood each other from the outset, so it was easy to develop a much closer relationship than either of us had initially envisaged.

I was absolutely gutted for her when I found out I was pregnant, but we still remain very close and she's currently on the 2ww for her new IP's and we're hoping to get fat together.


----------

